# wie mache ich Wellen?



## ernii (21. April 2001)

Also ich such ne Möglichkeit wie ich im Prinzip den "Wellen" Filter (englisch ZigZag nicht Wave) anwenden kann, aber nicht um einen rundes Objekt.
Ich meine ist doch ganz klar das man auch andere Formen aus dem Wasser auftauchen lassen will und die werfen dann Wellen, aber wie krieg ich das hin?
Bin für alle Tipps Dankbar.

cu
ernii


----------



## cube (21. April 2001)

also ich komme bei deinen erklärungen nicht nach. könntest du das vielleicht noch ein bisschen besser erklären??


----------



## Scalé (21. April 2001)

Ich denke er meint folgendes:

Der wellenfilter in PS geht konzentrisch in kreisen zu einem punkt.
das wirkt als wäre es ein rundes objekt was diese kreise auslöst.
er will (denke ich) ein objekt belibiger form nemen und um dieses realistische welle schlagen lassen.
wenn ich z.B. einen 4 eckigen Klotz ins wasser werf sind das andere wellen als von nem wassertropfen.

falls das falsch ist:
sorry


----------



## ernii (21. April 2001)

ganz richtig erklärt, sorry manchmal verheddere ich mich so in Gedanken das ich etwas wirr schreibe.
Ich hoffe nun ist klar wie ich es meine und jemand hat eine nette Idee.


----------



## Bart Simpson (21. April 2001)

Naja, viereckige Wellen hab ich ja noch nich gesehen, aber ich denke auch, ich hab verstanden, um was es geht.
Angenommen, es fällt ein viereckiger Gegenstand ins Wasser, so wirft der vielleicht am Anfang noch so halbwegs viereckige Wellen, die aber dann recht schnell nach außen hin zu Kreisen werden dürften.
Man müsste also in der Nähe des Einschlages im Wasser vier Kreise als Wellen legen, an jede Ecke einen, und das Ganze miteinander verlaufen lassen (also eher 4 Viertelkreise). 
Weiter draußen müsste das Ganze dann zu einem Kreis werden.
Also als innerste Welle ein Viereck (mit abgerundeten Ecken) und als äußerste Welle ein Kreis, und die Wellen dazwischen werden langsam von dem einen zum anderen.
Keine Ahnung, wie man das in Photoshop umsetzt, in Freehand würde ich das mit dem Mischung-Werkzeug machen.

CU, Bart


----------



## Scalé (22. April 2001)

So wie ich das sehe will er etwas aus dem wasser auftauchen lassen oder eintauchen.
das soll nunmal realistische wellen geben (nicht unbedingt von einem viereckigen objekt).
Das Problem ist das das wellentool von einem punkt ausgeht und nicht von einer kannte.

Hilf einer


----------

